# Welches DSL Modem?



## Fred_erick (9. November 2017)

Hi,

ich bin demnächst bei dem Anmbieter Encoline, da wir endlich in unseren Neubau einziehen und ich habe zwei fragen:

1. Da ich diesen Router habe TP-Link Talon AD7200 Gigabit Tri-Band WLAN Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor benötige ich ein zusätzliches Modem, die Frage ist was für eins. Der Anbieter Encoline vertreibt nur Fritzboxen und kann keine Empfehlung für Modems raus geben, eins weis ich aber, bei einer Fritzbox gibt man nur den Anbieter Encoline an und gibt dann Encoline die Macadresse seines Modems / Fritzbox und dann funktioniert es.

2 Ich habe im Haus 14 Netzwerkanschlüsse, diese münden in 2x 8 Patchfelder. Später soll noch eine NAS für File und Video Streaming kommen plus SmartHome Anbindung. Dafür sollte doch dieser Switch ausreichend sein, oder? TP-Link TL-SG1024D Desktop/Rackmount Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

LG & Danke


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. November 2017)

Warum nimmt du nicht einfach eine fritzbox von encoline und schaltest die dann vor deinem Router?

Generell denke ich aber dass die fritzbox auch das routing etc. besser machen würde.

Verkauf doch deinen aktuellen Router und investiert das Geld in eine 7590 .....die ist auch in sachen WLAN ausgezeichnet.


----------



## fotoman (9. November 2017)

Selbst, wenn man den Router behalten will, würde ich für 99 Euro eine FRITZ!Box 7560 direkt von Encoline dazu nehmen.

Das unter
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...033-modem-wird-benoetigt.html?highlight=modem
genannte reine Modem ist auch nicht günstiger. U.U. genügt Dir auch die dort genannte Fritzbox 7412.


----------



## Fred_erick (9. November 2017)

Hi, naja ich dachte ein Modem für ca 50€ reicht. Mit dem Router von TP Link bin ich bisher super gefahren, starkes WLAN, auch durch dicke Wände, MU MIMM finde ich gut und das 60GHz ist halt für die Zukunft, dass meiste hat die Fritzbox nicht und bisher habe ich nur schlechtes gehört über die Qualität des WLANs von der Fritzbox.


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2017)

Du sollst die Fritzbox ja auch nur als Modem verwenden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. November 2017)

Fred_erick schrieb:


> Hi, naja ich dachte ein Modem für ca 50€ reicht.


Also reine Modems gibt es kaum noch und mit 50€ kommst du da auch nicht wirklich hin. (neues gerät) Mir fällt adhoc auch nur der draytek vigor 130 als reines modem ein. Kann sein, das es da auch noch mehr gibt, aber die können dann teils nur ADSL und du hast uns nicht verraten, was bei dir überhaupt geschalten wird.
Ansonsten spricht eigentlich nichts gegen die fritzbox von encoline. Diese kannst du natürlich auch als reines modem vorschalten oder du benutzt sie als router, deaktivierst das wlan und benutzt deinen vorhandenen router um das wlan bereit zu stellen.

Edit:
Zu deinem 2. punkt, ja der Switch sollte reichen. Diese dinger leiten die Daten eh nur durch und gbit kann er ja.


----------



## Fred_erick (9. November 2017)

Ich nutze dann VDSL25000, die FRITZ!BOX 7412 müsste doch dann gehen als Modem.


----------



## fotoman (10. November 2017)

Fred_erick schrieb:


> Ich nutze dann VDSL25000, die FRITZ!BOX 7412  müsste doch dann gehen als Modem.


Nach dem Klickmauf den  erstbesten eBay-Link scheint das der Fall zu sein. Wobei man 1&1  Geräte wohl vorher irgendwie "freischalten" muss, falls das nicht nur  ein Werbegag des Angebotes war.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zu deinem 2. punkt, ja der Switch sollte reichen. Diese dinger leiten die Daten eh nur durch und gbit kann er ja.


Bei der Menge an Anschlüssen könnte man durchaus auch höhere Anforderungen vermuten. Z.B. mehrere Clients, die parallel mit GBit untereinander transferieren. VoIP oder IPTV, das entsprechend priorisiert (u.U. mit Multicast) weiter geleitet wrden soll usw.

Mag sein, dass der Switch das alles perfomant kann oder dass sowieso nur ein einzeiger Client (gleichzeitig) Daten mit GBit übertragen wird. Muss man bei Bedarf halt in der Anleitung nachlesen, ich finde im Amazon-Link noch nicht eimal eine Aussage, ob der Switch managed ist oder nicht.


----------



## Fred_erick (10. November 2017)

Gibt es denn eine equivalente Variante direkt von AVM?

Also als Clients gibt es 
2 PC (Kabel)
2 Laptops (WLAN)
2 Iphones (WLAN)
1 TV (Kabel)
1 NAS (Kabel)
1 Amazon Echo (WLAN)
1 Smart Hub (Kabel)
1 Smart Hub Heizung (Kabel)

Natürlich würde Priorität auf TV und NAS liegen, der Switch ist glaube ich nicht Managed.


----------



## Fred_erick (10. November 2017)

Die aktuelle Fritzbox 7590 hat aber auch sehr gute features oder der TP-Link Archer VR2800v und wäre eine überlegung wert und meinen Router zu verkaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. November 2017)

Fred_erick schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Fritzbox 7590 hat aber auch sehr gute features ...


Bei den fritzboxen sind die Features von zweierlei abhängig. Zum einen von den verbauten anschlüssen (z.b. USB, TAE usw.) und zum anderen von der FritzOS-version. (z.b. NAS-Server, Smarthome-unterstützung)
Jetzt stellt sich noch die frage, was du davon benötigst. Brauchst du nur einen TAE-anschluß für voip und realisierst das wlan über deinen bisherigen router, dann würde ich dir zu einer gebrauchten 7360 oder 7362 raten. Benötigst du dagegen das volle Programm (ISDN und das wohl beste wlan, was man in einer fritzbox bekommen kann) plus mäßig schnellen nas-server (z.b. um mp3 und ein paar filme im Netzwerk allgemein zugänglich zu machen), dann ist die 7590 evt. eine Überlegung wert. Brauchst du dagegen nur eine anschlußmöglichkeit für ein Telefon, dann tut es auch eine gebrauchte 7412...


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. November 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei den fritzboxen sind die Features von zweierlei abhängig. Zum einen von den verbauten anschlüssen (z.b. USB, TAE usw.) und zum anderen von der FritzOS-version. (z.b. NAS-Server, Smarthome-unterstützung)
> Jetzt stellt sich noch die frage, was du davon benötigst. Brauchst du nur einen TAE-anschluß für voip und realisierst das wlan über deinen bisherigen router, dann würde ich dir zu einer gebrauchten 7360 oder 7362 raten. Benötigst du dagegen das volle Programm (ISDN und das wohl beste wlan, was man in einer fritzbox bekommen kann) plus mäßig schnellen nas-server (z.b. um mp3 und ein paar filme im Netzwerk allgemein zugänglich zu machen), dann ist die 7590 evt. eine Überlegung wert. Brauchst du dagegen nur eine anschlußmöglichkeit für ein Telefon, dann tut es auch eine gebrauchte 7412...



Wobei die knapp 70mb/s im Netzwerk als NAS zum ansehen von UHD filmen sogar reichen.......
Dürfte für Privatanwender als nas fast vollkommen reichen. Schreibgeschwindigkeit mit knapp 30mb aber nicht so hoch....aber auch da für die Allgemeinheit absolut ausreichend 

Die frtzbox 7590 ist echt toll IMO


----------



## fotoman (12. November 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wobei die knapp 70mb/s im Netzwerk als NAS zum ansehen von UHD filmen sogar reichen.......
> Dürfte für Privatanwender als nas fast vollkommen reichen. Schreibgeschwindigkeit mit knapp 30mb aber nicht so hoch....aber auch da für die Allgemeinheit absolut ausreichend


Erreicht die FB die "Leistung" auch noch, wenn parallel ein zweiter Client Daten aus dem Netz lädt? Oder ist das Fritzböxchen dann masslos überfordert. Für ein Gerät, das erst 2017 auf den Markt kam und zum Preis eines klenien Laptops verkauft wird, ist das m.M.n. keine tolle Leistung.

Anscheinend muss man die Platte dann auch noch mit EXT3 formatieren, um diese "Performance" zu erreichen
Die Fritz!Box 7590 im WLAN- und USB-Speedtest

Mein NAS von 2012 erreich ählich lahme Werte, und diese sind der einzige Grund, es demnächst auszutauschen.  Mittlerweile sichere ich meine größren Backups wieder stationär am PC per USB3, da mir 30-40 MB/s Schreibrate viel zu lahm sind.

Was "die Allgemeinheit" braucht kann man wohl kaum aus seinen eigenen Anwendungen ableiten.  Die FulHD (oder gar UHD) Filme müssen auch irgendwie auf die Platte kommen, Backups und sonstige große Dateien auch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. November 2017)

Daten aus dem Netz laden und NAS sind 2 paar Schuhe. Und ja, eine 7590 schafft 2 Clients.  Das schafft auch eine 7390.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. November 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Erreicht die FB die "Leistung" auch noch, wenn parallel ein zweiter Client Daten aus dem Netz lädt? Oder ist das Fritzböxchen dann masslos überfordert. Für ein Gerät, das erst 2017 auf den Markt kam und zum Preis eines klenien Laptops verkauft wird, ist das m.M.n. keine tolle Leistung.
> 
> Anscheinend muss man die Platte dann auch noch mit EXT3 formatieren, um diese "Performance" zu erreichen
> Die Fritz!Box 7590 im WLAN- und USB-Speedtest
> ...



Für kleine Privathaushalte wird es wohl reichen.
Wenn es im Videos ansehen oder Bilder ansehen im Netzwerk geht, dann wird man dadurch nicht wirklich aus gebremst.

Das gleiche beim gemeinsamen bearbeiten von Dokumenten, auch dafür reicht der speed.


Ich selbst nutze auch ein WD mycloud mit 3TB das native 115mb lesen und 115mb schreiben schafft, aber das was die fritzbox mir bietet, hätte für meine Zwecke (word und Excel Dokumente im Netzwerk, urlaubsfotos und urlaubsvideos am TV etc.... Auch gereicht. 

Du iebertreibst also masslos mit deiner Kritik an der fritzbox die mit ihrer eingebauten NAS Funktion praktisch 99,95% der endnutzer im Privathaushalt zufrieden stellt.


----------



## Fred_erick (12. November 2017)

Auch mal wieder was von mir, werde mir die Fritzbox 7590 holen, dazu noch einen Netgear ProSAFE JGS524E Gigabit Ethernet Switch Plus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor.

Später kommt dann noch ein VoIP Telefon dazu, Smarthome Hub mit Zigbee Protokoll um Licht, Rollo und Steckdose zu steuern und dann noch eine Steuerung für die Heizung und eine NAS.

Kurz zu NAS, weil ihr es erwähnt hattet, was kann man denn da empfehlen, ich weis man sollte auf Prozessor, RAM und Anschlüsse achten.

Jetzt zu dem was ich vor habe, ich weis gar nicht ob es geht aber:
- Ich habe meine ganzen DVDs digitalisiert und möchte sie von meiner NAS einfach und eventuell schön über eine Oberfläche abspielen, was benötigt man da für einen TV (FullHD Inhalte)?
- Ich würde auch gerne meine Musik dort speichern in Playlisten und würde diese über Alexa oder eine Anlage oder Sonos Boxen abspielen?
- PC Backup
- Fotos Backup


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Fred_erick schrieb:


> Kurz zu NAS, weil ihr es erwähnt hattet, was kann man denn da empfehlen, ich weis man sollte auf Prozessor, RAM und Anschlüsse achten.
> 
> Jetzt zu dem was ich vor habe, ich weis gar nicht ob es geht aber:
> - Ich habe meine ganzen DVDs digitalisiert und möchte sie von meiner NAS einfach und eventuell schön über eine Oberfläche abspielen, was benötigt man da für einen TV (FullHD Inhalte)?
> ...



Für plumpes FullHD reicht die Einstiegsklasse vollkommen aus:
Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS216J, Synology DiskStation DS218J | Geizhals Deutschland

Mehr Geld brauchst du nur in die Hand nehmen wenn du mehr als 2+2 HDD's verwenden möchtest (über USB lassen sich zusätzlich noch zwei HDD's anstecken) oder mehr RAM für VM's,  einen zweiten LAN für Link Aggregation oder wenn wirklich viele User darauf zugreifen wollen.
(für mehr als FullHD würde ich die Play-Serie von Synology nehmen)


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. November 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Für plumpes FullHD reicht die Einstiegsklasse vollkommen aus:
> Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS216J, Synology DiskStation DS218J | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Mehr Geld brauchst du nur in die Hand nehmen wenn du mehr als 2+2 HDD's verwenden möchtest (über USB lassen sich zusätzlich noch zwei HDD's anstecken) oder mehr RAM für VM's,  einen zweiten LAN für Link Aggregation oder wirklich viele User darauf zugreifen wollen.
> (für mehr als FullHD würde ich die Play-Serie von Synology nehmen)



Für seine full HD Videos wird es wohl aber auch reichen einfach eine USB Festplatte an die fritzbox zu schließen. Da kann er sich IMO das Geld sparen für ein extra nas.

Am besten einfach ausprobieren bevor man sich ein extra nas kauft.

Zum smarthub:
Diese funktion hat die 7590 bereits integriert.
Die FRITZ!Box von AVM als Smart Home-Zentrale nutzen


----------



## Fred_erick (12. November 2017)

Danke schon mal, also wenn die Videos dann doch mal größer werden, gibt ja such FullHD Videos die mal locker 10GB sind ist die Play Reihe von Synogy besser?

Wieso eigentlich zwei HDDs? Genügt da auch eine DS116 Play?

Bezüglich Smarthome, nehme ich alles Unterputz Varianten und das kann die Fritzbox nicht.


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Vom Datendurchsatz hast du da auch bei der Fritzbox keine Probleme.
Die Play (oder generell die teureren/größeren Modelle) unterstützt zusätzlich halt noch transcoding, falls dein Abspielgerät das vorliegende Format nicht akzeptiert. 
DiskStation Manager - Knowledge Base | Synology Inc.
DiskStation Manager - Knowledge Base | Synology Inc.


----------



## Fred_erick (12. November 2017)

Ok, wie schaut es da aus mit dem Streamen von Videos auf einen TV und Musik auf WLAN Boxen?


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Musik braucht doch noch weniger Bandbreite als die Filme.
Ich hab vorhin mal den Netzwerkverkehr getestet und da brauch ich mit einem 1080p Film 0,6-1,7MB/s.


----------



## Fred_erick (12. November 2017)

Sorry, dass meinte ich damit nicht, sondern wie das funktioniert und ob überhaupt und auf was man achten muss?


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Auf dem NAS oder Fritzbox läuft entweder ein DLNA-Server oder die Endgeräte greifen via SMB (oder andere Protokolle) darauf zu.

Bei meinem Samsung TV kann ich entweder mit dem Samsung Media Player direkt auf meine Synology zugreifen, mit der Synology App aus dem Samsung-AppStore oder über den Filebrowser via Dateifreigabe (SMB oder CIF?) direkt.
FTP kann man natürlich auch aktivieren.


----------



## Fred_erick (12. November 2017)

Ah ok, hab mal sowas gesehen, wo einem noch Infos zum Film gezeigt wurden aber das war was anderes oder?


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Da brauchst du nur die richtige Software dafür.
Zum Beispiel Plex, oder auf meinen Apple-Geräten nutze ich Infuse.
Bei meinem Samsung-TV macht das auch die Synology App.


----------



## Fred_erick (12. November 2017)

Wir haben einen alten Samsung, wird aber mal ein neuer Samsung, die können das auch alle? Nutzen möchte ich nur TV und die NAS, möchte nix mehr ringsherum haben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. November 2017)

Aber probiere wirklich erstmal mit einer USB 3.0 Festplatte an der fritzbox (oder USB stick mit 3.0)

Ich denke wirklich das reicht für deine Ansprüche mehr als aus.

Wie abductee bereits schrieb kommt er auf 1,7mbyte bei einem full HD Film im Netzwerk.....und die fritzbox liefert bereits 70,0mbyte ^^


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2017)

Das sollte 2017 eigentlich jeder halbwegs bessere TV können.
Fernseher mit Diagonale ab 46", Auflösung: ab 1920x1080 (Full HD), Anzahl HDMI: ab 2x, Wiedergabe: HEVC/MKV, Gelistet seit: ab 2015 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das steht dann aber wenn es so weit ist sicher in der Produktbeschreibung des jeweiligen Gerätes drinnen.


----------

